# 2021/2022 hunting seasons/bag limits



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

https://ohiodnr.gov/static/documents/wildlife/proposed-rules-csi-docs/2021-22_hunting_seasons_chart.pdf


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Redheads said:


> https://ohiodnr.gov/static/documents/wildlife/proposed-rules-csi-docs/2021-22_hunting_seasons_chart.pdf


Thanks for the update.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

I see they changed to goose limit to 5 birds a day for the entire season.


I remember like it was yesterday when you killed a goose it was a rare accomplishment and the limit was one.


Not a big goose hunter by any means i would rather shoot ducks but there is something to be said about laying in a snow covered cut cornfield in January and piling them up


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Not a big goose hunter by any means i would rather shoot ducks but there is something to be said about laying in a snow covered cut cornfield in January and piling them up


Send me a PM come January if interested, always looking for guns when the geese are hitting the fields like clockwork


----------

